

Microsoft Launches “Next App Star” Competition For Windows Phone Developers - followmylee
http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/14/microsoft-launches-next-app-star-competition-for-windows-phone-developers/

======
corporalagumbo
My only question is, why did it take them so long to do this?

